# Thought blocking



## Cambella2002 (Nov 25, 2010)

For the past couple of weeks Ive been experiencing thought stopping, where I completely blank out for seconds or minutes. Sometimes my words do not come out the way I want them. I also have been complaining of bad headaches. And my DP has been getting pretty bad. Does anyone experience this often? Can stress cause this?


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Cambella2002 said:


> For the past couple of weeks Ive been experiencing thought stopping, where I completely blank out for seconds or minutes. Sometimes my words do not come out the way I want them. I also have been complaining of bad headaches. And my DP has been getting pretty bad. Does anyone experience this often? Can stress cause this?


Kind of like an absence seizure but without loosing consciousness?

I've had this a couple of times but usually (in a frequent form) I start stubling with everything I do. And headaches can occur as well. The main thing that helps me for this is Gabapentin. Stress makes it happen much more quickly and severely.

Are you taking any medications?


----------



## Cambella2002 (Nov 25, 2010)

I am taking Paxil, it is helping with my anxiety, panic attacks and depression.

I know I have been stressing out a lot more than usual.....And I work night shifts.

I guess the question is... Is it normal to just have your thoughts go blank....and not recall your last conversation? Sometimes I can't even comprehend what my last conversation was about?

I have OCD and severe anxiety. My major worry is having schizophrenia....so right now I am playing into my fears; which I know I should not do. But thought blocking is common in Schizophrenia.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Cambella2002 said:


> I am taking Paxil, it is helping with my anxiety, panic attacks and depression.
> 
> I know I have been stressing out a lot more than usual.....And I work night shifts.
> 
> ...


I don't know how common it is with different illnesses. Certainly my injury has made it happen a lot. But it happens to 'normal' and 'healthy' people too. Especially with a lot of stress going on. Night shift doesn't help - particularly if you have to keep changing shifts.

So don't worry. Stretch out, relax and imagine something peaceful. Rest is important. Your marbles are intact


----------



## Cambella2002 (Nov 25, 2010)

Thank you for the replies Visual Dude....I just do not like these symptoms. I need to go for a very long walk, that might help clear my head.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

I think I've had this too a couple times. And yeah the first thing I thought was, "is this a sign of schizophrenia?". I think it's just sometimes when you are having a conversation, instead of having your mind into the conversation your mind is more concentrated on how anxious that particular situation might be. So your mind is thinking of more than one thing going on at once, do you get what I mean?

And I think the fact that WE know our mind is blanking out at times, and we know that it might mean something is wrong, actually shows that we have not "lost it". I think people with schizophrenia do have this but wouldn't even be able to determine that it is happening to them. Were as we right away know when that happens to us.


----------



## cipher (Jan 25, 2011)

Jayd said:


> I think it's just sometimes when you are having a conversation, instead of having your mind into the conversation your mind is more concentrated on how anxious that particular situation might be. So your mind is thinking of more than one thing going on at once, do you get what I mean?


very correct, my outlook towards thought blocking is same. I am experiencing it like hell these days.


----------



## Cambella2002 (Nov 25, 2010)

Jayd,

I know exactly what you mean. I really dislike the mind blocking though. I think the real problem is that I am concerned about what people are thinking of me. And often I get embarrassed when I lose my train of thought. The anxiety may be making the symptoms a lot worse. Thank you for the reply. I did go on my very long walk (2 hours) it helped to relieve my stress and anxiety. I feel a lot better.


----------

